# Never Summer SL-R



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Is there an SL-R with a green base? I thought I saw one, but when I google online I can only find ones with black base.

Also, to SL-R owners, what do you think of it? How does it compare vs evo-r? Thanks.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

What's the best price you've found for an SL-R? I was looking around for one too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Never Summer Snowboards offers Never Summer 2009 SL-R 151 Snowboards at Buy Snow your source for snowboards

got it for $350 from this site. they gave me $50 cuz it had a small cosmetic scratch on the topsheet. got to me in 3 days(NJ).


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

yeah im looking for a 155cm. im only 140lbs at 5'10". 

i hear its more flexible than the evo-r but doesn't chatter as much as the evo-r. 

does anyone know if i will be able to butter and press easily on a 155cm at 140lbs?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

155 seems a lil long if 140lbs, i'm 145 and i got the 151


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah there is one with a neon green base and white top sheet. The main difference between the SL R and Evo R would be that the SL r has more dampening. Also the evo is a centered twin and the Sl r is directional I believe.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

yeah your right. i tried buying that 151cm on buysnow. hope its still in stock. 

the slr is a directional twin with a slight set back.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

cool, let me know if there's any in stock, i might get another one for my friend


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

There are...140lbs should be riding a 151..im 135ish..probably 140ish with boots and gear and ride a 151 fine through even some deep ass powder...the board loves to float..
I have a neon green base one, they are out there but theres no way to know unless you ask the seller what they are going to send you. Some are black/black, some are white/black base others are black/green...

I absolutely love my SL-R to death and have zero regrets paying 440 for it earlier in the season, which was still a good deal when most were still at 495 MSRP...i had so much fun last night at our local skibowl..all along the left of the groomed area was a big chopped up powder area nobody was really going through..i could just cut through that crap like butter the boards so stiff in the nose. Was bouncing around in some pretty ridiculous choppy waist deep powder today at Meadows too, a few times i thought i was going to sink since i was taking it a bit slow being the first time i'd dropped into that area...never did though. In short if you can still find a SL-R in your size, buy it, you wont regret it. 3 year warranty too, which is just phenominal...they also do really good repairs i hear if something happens thats not covered in warranty(like you smash it into a rock or something)...the warranty more or less just covers defects..like delaminating or anything else if it should ever happen which i've never heard of on NS boards..built like tanks they are.

Looking around i found this, they probably only have a few left so i'd buy soon if 151 is your size.
Never Summer Snowboards offers Never Summer 2009 SL-R 151 Snowboards at Buy Snow your source for snowboards
Never used the site, but decent deal considering their so hard to find. A lot of shops are still charging MSRP because people will pay it.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I found a brand new '09 one for $320 shipped, but it sold before I had a chance 

I also found a shop that has the new 2010 version for around $375 shipped. Should I get it? Damn, that's alot to spend right now because: I'm broke, it's late in the season, I already have several other boards, etc...


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> I found a brand new '09 one for $320 shipped, but it sold before I had a chance
> 
> I also found a shop that has the new 2010 version for around $375 shipped. Should I get it? Damn, that's alot to spend right now because: I'm broke, it's late in the season, I already have several other boards, etc...


they have 2010 in stores already? ughhh should have maybe held out long for them.


----------



## baldy (Nov 14, 2007)

get the 2010 for 375! it retails for 500 so getting next years model for that cheap is an awesome deal IMO

edit: also, where is this deal? xD


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Definately get the 2010 for 375 if that deal really exists, im skeptical though...

Apparently NS likes to set pricing of their boards, and anybody who doesnt do what they say cant be an authorized dealer and wont get any more boards lol. A local shop had to take their boards off of being on sale due to NS complaining. But this was beginning of the season.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

vietfrost said:


> yeah im looking for a 155cm. im only 140lbs at 5'10".
> 
> i hear its more flexible than the evo-r but doesn't chatter as much as the evo-r.
> 
> does anyone know if i will be able to butter and press easily on a 155cm at 140lbs?


you will not be able to press and butter the slr easily even if the board was sized better for your weight, its not exactly a park board, its pretty darn stiff imo. it is a rocker, but you wont be able to hold it up as long as say a banana..


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Sorry, can't tell you guys if I'm going to get it, since they only have 1.

Guess that means I need to sell my brand new '09 Evo-R 155.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> I found a brand new '09 one for $320 shipped, but it sold before I had a chance
> 
> I also found a shop that has the new 2010 version for around $375 shipped. Should I get it? Damn, that's alot to spend right now because: I'm broke, it's late in the season, I already have several other boards, etc...


put that shit on credit


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome to a month ago!


----------



## ghostovan (Apr 8, 2009)

kaimastur said:


> 155 seems a lil long if 140lbs, i'm 145 and i got the 151


oh, i really need some help here.=\
after riding half a season i’m so addicted that nothing can stop me from buying a good board. (already got Northwave Decade SL (08/09) boots + Raiden Blackhawk (08/09) binding and absolutely happy with them.)

i’m 140lbs 5’7” with 9 boot size looking for “do it all” board (no rails!) stable at speed, able to carve and float powder, also suitable for basic jumps. 

i’ve read many good about NS boards and going for SL-R 09/10 at the start of season.
but what size would fit me?! i was looking for 155 (‘cause was riding on 157 board).. but more i read more doubts i have.
i cant try one – no test runs at Russia..(( +official dealer just posted prices for next season (hold on tight): SL-R 799bucks (hope for 20% discount on it through friend of mine).. so i have to make “one shot kill”.
please advice!

PS any info about online retailers in Europe who ship to Russia are welcome..)


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

you would probably want a 151 rather than a 155 at your weight. and what doubts do you have, they are great boards??


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Im 5'6 and 140 and ride a 151 all over..as KMC said you need a 151...155 would be more of a charging/powder board...but even with a 151 ive never had any trouble with up to waist deep pow as long as i keep speed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

ghostovan said:


> oh, i really need some help here.=\
> after riding half a season i’m so addicted that nothing can stop me from buying a good board. (already got Northwave Decade SL (08/09) boots + Raiden Blackhawk (08/09) binding and absolutely happy with them.)
> 
> i’m 140lbs 5’7” with 9 boot size looking for “do it all” board (no rails!) stable at speed, able to carve and float powder, also suitable for basic jumps.
> ...


try going on the neversummer website and look at all the stores that sell them and just look at any that ship out there.


----------



## ghostovan (Apr 8, 2009)

kMc said:


> you would probably want a 151 rather than a 155 at your weight. and what doubts do you have, they are great boards??


only one doubt - what size should i go..) 
i was looking at the size range for SL-R and 151 is the shortest one.. that puzzled me a little, 'cause i always saw myself close to "common size person"(lite version of "common")) so there "must be" vars longer and shorter then i need to go.))
/+K2 new Turbo Dream (all-mountain board with rocker) starts from 156cm. that made me feel like 155 will be essential for all-mountain performance./ 

but it seems for me now, that weight affect board size harder then height. anyway i got plenty of warm sunny days to think about..=) Thx for the answers!


btw, waist of 24,3cm will be enough for 9 US-size boots?

upd:


madsteez626 said:


> try going on the neversummer website and look at all the stores that sell them and just look at any that ship out there.


hmm.. great idea, thank u! i'll check them now.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

You are exactly my size, maybe an inch or two taller. Same boot size exactly too, i wear size 9 US Rulers. There is some overhang at but with the boot centered i've never had any dragging issues.

Get a 151 no question. Its kind of eerie actually but your post pretty much sums up the exact way i ride and what i wanted out of a board.

At 140 we are far from "average", most I would gander are more in the 180-190 range hense why alot of boards middle range is around 156...


----------



## ghostovan (Apr 8, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> You are exactly my size, maybe an inch or two taller. Same boot size exactly too, i wear size 9 US Rulers. There is some overhang at but with the boot centered i've never had any dragging issues.
> 
> Get a 151 no question. Its kind of eerie actually but your post pretty much sums up the exact way i ride and what i wanted out of a board.
> 
> At 140 we are far from "average", most I would gander are more in the 180-190 range hense why alot of boards middle range is around 156...


Thx a lot man! I'll go 151 then.
ps i'll think about NS Premier F1 157 for deep pow and speed runs next season end sales..))


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I think you'll be pleasantly surprised how well the 151 floats and bombs runs you might not even need one.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

ghostovan said:


> only one doubt - what size should i go..)
> /+K2 new Turbo Dream (all-mountain board with rocker) starts from 156cm. that made me feel like 155 will be essential for all-mountain performance./


you size up with k2's rocker


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

I have the SL-R 155 w/ the green base, got it end of this season and only rode it once. Quite a difference from my old forum board, not sure how I feel about the SL-R yet as I'm just getting used to it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

man i am 181 and riding a 151 too(even i am light, only 150 lbs)


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

cant wait to ride mine next month


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Is that a direction twin? sl-r that is


----------

